# Nismo Festival 2009 - lots of pics!



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Today (Dec. 6, 2009) was the annual Nismo Festival at Fuji Speedway in Japan.
The day consisted of races featuring Nissan race cars such as GT500 and older BNR32 race cars, vendor booths from various parts makers, Z33 challenge race, and other events.
It was a great day for Nissan enthusiasts, and as usual Nissan/Nismo did not disappoint.

Here are some pics from the day:










Some old school Nissans from Ebina rest area on the way to Fuji Speedway


















Arrived at Fuji, Mt. Fuji in the background, beautiful as always









Smokey in the house?









Some beautiful R31 Skylines from R31 House




































This one has a RB26DETT :bowdown:









ARC's booth









GT500 parts for sale













































Omori Factory engines


















Omori Factory Z Tune


















Z Tune (there were a total at least 4 at this event)



























Zele's Z Tune









Cockpit's BNCR33









Cockpit's BNR34









HPI's S15 Silvia









Tomei's Booth









Amazing sale on!









Tomei's new titanium exhaust


















Shorin's BNR32









Mines









Endless


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

HKS BNR34


















In the paddocks































































GT-R Battle






















































Z33 race series


















Our friends from MCR









Hasemi R35 GT-R









The sun sets on Mt. Fuji and another year of the Nismo Festival.


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Great pics! 

The festival is certainly on my "to do" list. Perhaps next year.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for the great pics Daryl. It's almost as if I had gone!

Aki


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Is it me or is tuning in Japan on a completley different level?!

Some great pics there, any videos the racing (I dont ask for much)?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good pics 

did you bump into Miguel and the GTROC crowd?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.. Love the Z Tunes and the R31s too...


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

_stunning _ r32's:bowdown1:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

cool pics


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your pics Daryl, the festival looks superb. As Huy has said, it’s definitely on my "to do" list :thumbsup:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for the pics! :thumbsup:

Oz


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Fantastic pic thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

matty32 said:


> good pics
> 
> did you bump into Miguel and the GTROC crowd?


I don't think Miguel was there....I did meet up with the GTROC both at the rest area in the morning, and at the festival as well. Looked like they were enjoying themselves quite a bit


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

akasakaR33 said:


> Thanks for the great pics Daryl. It's almost as if I had gone!
> 
> Aki


Aki, missed meeting you, maybe next time!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Daryl these are absolutely great pics! Thank you so much for sharing love that S1 engine


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

cool　pics!


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

awesome pics !!! I should of moved to Japan when I had the chance !!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Videos up!
You can check them all out on our You Tube Channel, or click below:
YouTube - TunerLabJapan's Channel

YouTube - Nismo Festival 2009 :: Cars leaving the Ebina Service Area on the way to the festival
YouTube - Nismo Festival 2009 :: Super GT cars racing on the track
YouTube - Nismo Festival :: Nissan R35 GT-R FIA-G1 Race Car
YouTube - Nismo Festival :: Nissan R35 GT-R FIA-G1 Race Car
YouTube - Nismo Festival 2009 :: Super GT cars racing on the track
YouTube - Nismo Festival 2009 :: In the paddocks
YouTube - Nismo Festival 2009 :: Scan of the front straight before final battle
YouTube - Nismo Festival 2009 :: GT-R Battle Warm Up Lap
You Tube Nismo Festival 2009 :: GT-R Battle
YouTube - Nismo Festival 2009 :: GT-R Battle


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the video's Daryl!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Good photography there. Many thanks for the piccies. 

(Wasn't it cold on Sunday? It certainly was down this end of things...)


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Thrust said:


> (Wasn't it cold on Sunday? It certainly was down this end of things...)


Wasn't too bad actually, a little nippy towards the end of the day when the sun started going down. It was actually a little hot in the sun around noon, but then again I was wearing a down jacket.


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Fab Pics!

Thanks for sharing Daryl :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Cool pics Daryl....it's enough to make me cry. I will get out there sometime in the future.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Great pics of an amazing event :clap:

Thanks for sharing mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

paul creed said:


> Cool pics Daryl....it's enough to make me cry. I will get out there sometime in the future.


haha, no crying, all you need is a plane ticket! Or how about this, come from early December to late January, you can hit the Nismo Festival, Tokyo Auto Salon and the HKS Premium Day, perfect!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I like the Ebina Park video. 
COuldn't believe it when we pulled in and saw all those R30, R31 KPGC-10 and KPGC-110 all parked up !


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

now thats wot you call a car show! That looks unreal, id say people that have experieced a show like this would strugle to see a better show. d show of all shows!


----------

